

An explanation for geeks: why Google hasn't won anything against the Java APIs - FlorianMueller
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/05/explanation-for-geeks-why-google-hasnt.html

======
jpluscplusm
When reading this, remember that the author of fosspatents is paid by Oracle:
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120419070127103>

